# Toradol/J1885



## NESmith (Jan 19, 2011)

If Toradol is given as a push in the IV used for anesthesia for post-op pain management does this need to be documented in the provider procedure notes for reimbursement or is this considered inclusive to the procedure. I do have a Nursing Assessment & Plan form in which it states that the push was done. Would this be enough to use? As always Thank You for your help.


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 22, 2011)

What is the CPT code for the main service you are billing---other the toradol given as a push?


----------



## NESmith (Jan 24, 2011)

The CPT codes for the service are 64483-RT 
                                                  64484-RT
                                                  72275-59
                                                  J1040
                                                  01992
Thanks as always for your help.


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 24, 2011)

Where was the IV placed in the anesthesia, where it sounds like the toradol was also admistered thru. The examples below from CPT Assistant describe nerve blocks or epidurals. In the NCCI policy manual
https://www.cms.gov/nationalcorrectcodinited/
They state for intravenous peripheral lines for fluids and medication adminstration are inclusive.
_______________________________________________________________________

CPT Assistant


Examples

• A patient having total knee replacement surgery may receive a regional anesthetic and a postoperative pain management agent through the same epidural catheter, in which case the only code reported would be 01402.

• A femoral nerve block (64450) placed to provide post-operative analgesia for an anterior cruciate ligament repair or a total knee replacement would be reported separately from the surgical anesthesia.

• A patient undergoing a thoracotomy might receive an epidural injection of a local anesthetic and/or narcotic (62318) for postoperative pain control in addition to the general anesthetic, which is administered through an endotracheal tube (00540). In this case, the epidural is not the surgical anesthetic and it would be reported separately, as an independent procedure.

• Shoulder surgery could be performed under an interscalene brachial plexus block that would also provide postoperative analgesia. This would be reported using the anesthetic code (eg, 01620). If the block were intended primarily to alleviate postsurgical pain, and a general anesthetic was administered for the shoulder procedure, the block would be separately reportable using code 64415.

• A brachial plexus block might also provide both the anesthesia and the postoperative pain control for an open reduction of a wrist fracture. Only the anesthesia code would be reported.


----------

